# Gwen Stefani - Leaving a Taping of "The View" (New York City, 24.09.2019) 1x HQ



## Mike150486 (25 Sep. 2019)

​


----------



## cmaxfahrer (25 Sep. 2019)

Gefällt mir von ganz oben bis ganz unten


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2019)

klasse
schönes Kleid


----------



## SixStringCowgirl (22 Juli 2022)

Thanks for Gwen!


----------



## Andreas21 (22 Juli 2022)

Dankeschön für Gwen


----------



## Stockingfan23 (25 Juli 2022)

Tolle Beine


----------

